# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Sondazhet dhe shqiptarët

## Albo

Nje prej koncepteve qe akoma nuk eshte kuptuar sic duhet dhe praktikuar ne shoqerine shqiptare eshte edhe praktika e shoqerive demokratike qe te mbajne sondazhe per probleme nga me te ndryshmet ne sfera te gjithanashme. Sondazhe behen pe probleme elektorale, ne biznes, ne fushen akademike, ne media, e deri tek vjelja e pershtypjeve nga punedhenesi prej puntoreve te tij mbi nje ceshtje te caktuar. Keto jane vetem disa shembuj. Por le te shtrojme disa pyetje direkte per ta bere me te shtjelluar me qarte sondazhin.



*Cfare eshte sondazhi?*

Sondazhi eshte nje forme votimi formale ose jo-formale qe ka ne qender te tij nje pyetje qe u servirit nje grupi njerezish ne menyre qe secili ti japi nje pergjigje individuale. Sondazhi eshte i ngjashem me votimin gjate zgjedhjeve por nese ne zgjedhje njerezit hedhin nje vote, ne sondazhe njerezit mund te hedhin nje vote por mund te shprehin edhe nje mendim qe shoqeron ate vote. Ka raste qe sondazhet nuk kerkojne voten por mendimin e te anketuarve ne ate sondazh.


*Cfare vlere kane sondazhet?*

Vlerat e sondazheve jane te gjithanshme. Nese ne shoqerite totalitare vemendja e shoqerise qenderzohet tek nje individ (diktatori), ne shoqerite e lira demokratike vemendja qenderzohet gjithmone tek sovrani popull. Pra vlera kryesore e sondazheve eshte vjelja e mendimit te njerezve te lire, ne menyre qe shoqeria te njihet me ndjenjen e pergjithshme te shoqerise mbi nje problem. Kjo ndjenje e pergjithshme, edhe pse mund te mos jete ekzaktesisht e sakte, ndihmon ne evidentimin e problemeve dhe perpilimin e politikave qeveritare, akademike, ekonomike, shoqerore, qe adresojne ate fenomen. Nese nuk do te beheshin sondazhe, njerezit do te njihnin vetem se si ndiheshin ata mbi problemin, por nuk do te diin se si ndiheshin pjesa derrmuese e shoqerise.

Vlera e dyte kryesore e sondazheve eshte se vleresojne mendimin e njerezve te thjeshte dhe nxisin pjesmarrje. Po u jap nje shembull per te ilustruar kete. Nje i ri ne SHBA u pyet ne rruge nga nje bashkemoshatar i tij se per cilin kandidat do te votonte ne zgjedhjet e ardhme presidenciale. I riu u pergjigj me fjalet, se nuk e kish idene se nuk kish votuar ndonjehere dhe nuk e kishte ndjekur procesin ne media. Por pyetja e atij sondazhi ishte nje pyetje qe as ai vete nuk ia kish bere vetes me pare dhe e sensibilizoi ate ne menyre indirekte mbi zgjedhjet dhe aplikimit te te drejtes se tij per te votuar.

Vlera e trete e sondazheve eshte evidentimi i problemeve ose testimi i efikasitetit te nje politike/programi/projekti ne nje grup shoqeror. Nese bashkia e nje qyteti i duhet qe te ndermari nje vendim te rendesishem me pasoja per urbanistiken e qytetit, a nuk do te ishte e rendesishme qe bashkia te bente nje sondazh me banoret e qytetit qe do te prekeshin nga ky projekt se cili ishte qendrimi i tyre? Nese keshilli i bashkise do te aprovonte nje ligj pa sondazhe, vota e tyre do te ishte e motivuar vetem nga interesat apo vizioni i tyre mbi qytetin, por kjo mund te shkaktonte trazira shoqerore ne qytet nga njerezit qe preken nga ky projekt. Nese keshilltaret e bashkise do te kishin ne dore nje sondazh qe hedh drite se si ndihen banoret e qytetit mbi projektin, ai do te bente nje votim te mireinformuar, i ndergjegjshem per pasojat e votes se tij. Tek e fundit, keshilltaret e bashkise jane te zgjedhur me voten e qytetareve dhe u sherbejne interesave te tyre. Por le te themi per nje momente sikur projekti u perfundua dhe eshte ne veprim. A nuk do te ndihmonte nje sondazh per te pare se si eshte pritur nga qytetaret perfundimi i projektit? 



*A duhet te marr pjese ne nje sondazh?*

Pjesmarrja ne sondazhe eshte fakultative, kushdo eshte i lire qe te marre pjese ose te mos pranoje qe te marri pjese. Njerezit qe marrin pjese neper sondazhe jane ata qe jane te ndergjegjshem mbi pergjegjesite e tyre si shtetas ne nje shoqeri per te aplikuar te drejtat dhe lirite e tyre kushtetuese. E drejta e fjales se lire eshte ne krye te listes se ketyre lirive. Pjesmarrja ne nje sondazh nuk eshte asgje tjeter vecse aplikimi i kesaj te drejte kushtetuese. Keta individe qe zgjedhin pjesmarrjen dhe shprehjen e mendimit meritojne respektin e gjithe shoqerise, packa nese jeni dakord apo jo me mendimin e shprehur prej tyre. Kurse te gjithe ata shtetas qe nuk marrin pjese neper sondazhe, i mohojne vetes te drejtat kushtetuese dhe zgjedhin te heshtin. Te tille njerez mendojne se heshtja eshte me e mire se shprehja e mendimit, por harrojne se kjo ka per ti demtuar interesat e tyre. Nese sindikata ne te cilen ju beni pjese ben nje sondazh me puntoret e saj ne lidhje me kontrat e punes per 4 vitet e ardhshme, dhe ju nuk merrni pjese ne te, do te thote qe puntoret e tjere te sindikates do te vendosin se cfare eshte zgjidhja me e mire per ty. Ju do te vuani pasojat e neglizhences tuaj. Edhe ne ato raste kur zeri juaj eshte ne minorance, ai ze eshte me mire te degjohet se sa te heshte.


*Cfare duhet te bej kur zgjedh te marr pjese ne nje sondazh?*

Sic e zume ne goje me lart, sondazhet mbahen per nje sfere te madhe problemesh. Pavaresisht nga kjo, formati i mbajtjes se nje sondazhi eshte pak a shume i njejte per te gjithe. Ne qender te sondazhi eshte nje pyetje ose nje seri pyetjesh ku secila pyetje eshte e shoqeruar me nje seri pergjigjesh te mundshme. Ju si pjesmarres ne sondazh jeni te lutur qe te zgjidhni nje prej ketyre pergjigjeve qe ju mendoni se perfaqeson me se miri mendimin tuaj mbi ate ceshtje. Pyetjet formulohen nga ata qe sponsorizojne sondazhin dhe pyetjet dhe pergjigjet perfshijne pak a shume te gjitha kendveshtrimet mbi problemin. Shumica e sondazheve ngrihen mbi formula statistikore ne menyre qe rezultati i sondazheve te jete sa me i sakte nga ana shkencore. Ne fund te sondazhit, te dhenat perpilohen per te krijuar raportet e sondazhit qe i shohin keto te dhena ne baze perqindjesh, numrit te votave, modeleve te mendimeve qe manifestohen nga pyetja ne pyetje, dhe nje raport te pergjithshme mbi sondazhin qe si subjekt ka perfundimin llogjik qe shifrat e sondazhit deshmojne. Mendimet e njerezve variojne nga njeriu ne njeri, por shifrat jane gjithmone kokeforta dhe shume here me te thjeshta per tu lexuar se sa mendimet e nje numri te madh njerezish. Ne shumicen e rasteve, pjesmarresit jane anonime pasi theksi nuk vihet mbi emrat e pervecem por mbi mendimet dhe bindjet qe keta njerez mbrojne.


*Dua te hap nje sondazh ne forum, por nuk e di perse?*

Forumi shqiptar vizitohet nga nje nume ri madh shqiptaresh dhe krahas mendimeve qe gjeni ne te do te gjeni edhe mundesine per te hapur sondazhe. Por sic ndodh shpesh, sondazhe hapen nga antare qe nuk e kane idene se si te hapin nje sondazh dhe ky artikull do tu vije ne ndihme me disa pika te thjeshta dhe praktike:


1. Lexo sondazhet e hapura nga te tjeret me pare.

Perpara se te hapni nje sondazh ne forum, lexoni me vemendje sondazhet e hapura me pare ne forum nga antaret e tjere. Nese ju hapni nje sondazh te ri per nje teme qe eshte konsumuar me pare, shanset jane qe askush nuk do te marri pjese serrisht dhe stafi i forumit ka per ta levizur temen e hapur nga ju ne kosh si nje teme e dubluar. Po te tregoni pak me shume kujdes, shmangni edhe pakenaqesite qe sondazhe te tilla shkaktojne tek antaret por edhe ferkimet me stafin e forumit.


2. Formulo nje pyetje direkte, koncize dhe te qarte

Perpara se te hapni temen e sondazhit, eshte mire qe te vrisni pak mendjen per te gjetur pyetjen qe eshte me direkte dhe me e qarte per antaret qe do te marrin pjese ne te. Le te marrim nje shembull. Le te themi se ju jeni sportdashes dhe ju pelqen futbolli. Doni qe te hapni nje sondazh per te mesuar se cili eshte futbollisti me i mire i kampionatit evropian te futbollit. Nese ju hapni nje sondazh me pyetjen: Cfare mendoni per keta futbolliste? dhe rendisni emrat e futbollisteve qe ju mendoni, ai sondazh eshte i pavlere dhe ju qe e keni hapur do te beni nje figure te keqe tek antaret e forumit qe do te mendojne se ju nuk e keni idene e sondazheve. Antaret nuk kane se cfare te zgjedhin ne ate sondazh pasi ata mund te kene nje mendim per cdo futbollist ne liste. A nuk do te ishte me mire te hapnit te njejtin sondazh me temen: Cili futbollist do te marri topin e arte te evropianit? ne kete menyre secili mund te zgjedhi nga lista futbollistin e tij te preferuar?! 


3. Hape sondazhin ne forumin e duhur

Kjo besoj se nuk ka nevoje per shume komente. Nuk mund te hapesh nje sondazh mbi futbollin tek forumi i politikes, ashtu sic nuk mund te hapesh nje sondazh per politiken tek forumi i futbollit. Antaret qe marrin pjese ne ato forume nuk duan tia dine per futbollin apo politiken. Keto tema kalohen nga stafi i forumit ne forumin e duhur ose ne kosh.


4. Pergjigjet e pyetjeve duhet te mbulojne te gjitha pergjigjet e mundshme.

Qellon shpesh ne forum qe dikush hap nje sondazh jo per te vjelur mendimet e antareve te forumit, por per te perligjur botekuptimin e tij personal. Kjo duket si nga formulimi i pyetjes edhe nga nga opsionet e mundshme si pergjigje qe zgjidhen. Po u jap nje shembull. A duhet te fitoje X ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme?  Dhe si pergjigje te mundshme jepen Po, Patjeter, Sigurisht, Poshte Y. Ky sondazh eshte i pavlere dhe pergjigjet e mundshme nuk lene vend per te gjithe qe te shprehin mendimin e tyre. Me shume se mendimin e te tjerve, ky sondazh tregon shkallen e ulet te kultures se atij qe e ka hapur nje sondazh te tille. Te tilla sondazhe kalohen ne kosh nga stafi i forumit.


5. Hapesi i sondazhit nuk e jep mendimin e tij ne sondazh

Nese ju mendoni se shumica e antareve te forumit mendojne si ju, atehere perse e merrni mundimin te hapni nje sondazh?! Sondazhet asnjehere nuk hapen per te perligjur botekuptimin e hapesit te sondazhit, por per te vjele mendimin e atyre qe marrin pjese ne sondazh. Prandaj eshte e rendesishme qe ai qe hap sondazhin te beje edhe nje hyrje te shkurter ne lidhje me problemin qe eshte shtruar ne sondazh, perse mori persiper te hapi kete sondazh dhe cilat eshte pyetja apo pyetjet qe shtrohen ne sondazh. Duhet te tregoheni gjitheperfshires, largpames dhe shume direkt. Nese ju hapni nje sondazh dhe thoni se une mendoj keshtu dhe pike, atehere ti nuk je i interesuar qe te mesosh se cfare mendojne te tjeret. E mira fare eshte qe hapesi i sondazhit te mos e japi mendimin e tij ne sondazh, ose ta japi vetem pasi nje numer i madh antaresh kane dhene mendimin e tyre. Mendimi i hapesit ne kete rast eshte vetem mendimi i tij, i nje antari te thjeshte.

6. Sondazh publik apo privat?

Duhet te hap nje sondazh publik apo nje sondazh privat? Sondazhet publike jane ata ne forum ku vota e cdo antari eshte publike, kushdo mund ta shohi se per ke ka votuar X antar qe mori pjese ne ate sondazh. Sondazhet private jane ato votat numerohen por vota e secilit anetar eshte e fshehte, jo e hapur per publikun. Per ti dhene pergjigjen pyetjes nese sondazhi duhet te jete publik apo privat, duhet te keni parasysh nje gje. A mbulon tema e sondazhit nje ceshtje te ndjeshme sentimentale personale, apo eshte nje teme jo shume sentimentale. Per shembull: Nese hapni nje sondazh mbi: Ne cfare moshe keni rene ne dashuri per here te pare? Kjo eshte afer mendjes qe eshte teme sentimentale personale, qe jo te gjithe do te preferonin qe te votonin ne nje sondazh publik. Pra duhet te jete privat. Por nese hapni nje teme: Cila eshte mosha me e mire per martese per meshkujt? Kjo teme nuk ka nevoje te jete private pasi antaret nuk do te flasin per jeten e tyre personale, por ne pergjithesi. Kijeni parasysh kete gje, pasi shpesh qellon qe sondazhe te goditura hapen, por nuk ka pjesmarrje pasi jane sondazhe publike.



*Antaret qe marrin pjese ne nje sondazh*

Te hapesh nje sondazh eshte nje gje, te marresh pjese ne nje sondazh eshte dicka tjeter. Po u percjell disa pika praktike qe po ti mbani parasysh do tu vijne shume ne ndihme ne forum.


1. Mos merr pjese ne nje sondazh qe nuk te intereson.

Forumi ofron nje mori sondazesh mbi tema nga me te ndryshmet. Ju duhet te zgjidhni te merrni pjese vetem ne ato sondazhe qe: a) ju interesojne b) keni njohur mbi ate qe ben fjale sondazhi c) keni deshire te shprehni mendimin tuaj. Nese nuk i plotesoni keto 3 kushte, eshte mire qe te mos merrni fare pjese ne ate sondazh. 

2.  Lexo sondazhin me vemendje perpara se te votosh

Votimi eshte shume i thjeshte, por kerkon te mendoni pak mbi ate qe ben fjale sondazhi perpara se te votoni. Nese votoni vetem per hir te te votuarit, ju do te beni figuren e budallait ne ate sondazh. Mos harroni qe sondazhi nuk ka per qellim qe te marri sa me shume vota, por te vjeli mendimin e sinqerte te gjitheseclit prej jush. 


3. Argumento mendimin tend ne nje mesazh te vetem

Nese deshironi qe te dalloni nje njeri me kulture ne nje sondazh ne forum, kete mund ta beni shume kollaj duke lexuar mendimin e plote qe ai ka dhene mbi sondazhin duke argumentuar perse votoi ashtu sic votoi. Te tille njerez, pavaresisht nese mendojne apo votuan si ju, meritojne respekt. Gabimi qe shume njerez qe nuk kane kulturen e duhur demokratike bejne eshte pikerisht dhenia e votes pa dhene mendimni e tyre mbi temen se perse votuan ashtu sic votuan, ose tek shkrimi i 20 mesazheve ne nje teme sondazhi qe kerkon te diktoje mendimin e tyre.


4. Mos repliko mendimin e antareve te tjere ne nje sondazh

Sondazhi nuk eshte teme per diskutim. Sondazhi eshte nje pasqyre e larmise se botekuptimeve, bindjeve, mendimeve qe ata qe moren pjese ne ate sondazh mbrojne. Nuk mund te replikosh mendimin e nje anetari tjeter, vetem mund ta lexosh ate. Mendimi i tij, qofte edhe i gabuar per ju, eshte mendimi i tij. Ju keni te drejten te shprehni mendimin tuaj mbi temen qe nuk duhet te jete i ndikuar nga mendimi i te tjereve, ashtu si vota juaj nuk u ndikua nga vota e te tjereve.

Shume antare te pakulturuar bejne 20 pergjigje e 100 replika ne nje sondazh duke diktuar mendimin e tyre antareve te tjere. Nese kujtoni se duke mbushur temen me mesazhet tuaja e ben mendimin tuaj te triumfoje, e keni gabim. Vetem sa e shihni veten si nje njeri te pakulture ne syte e anetareve te respektuar te forumit. Forca e votes tuaj eshte mendimi dhe argumenti juaj qe duhet ta shprehni te plote ne nje mesazh. 


*Perfundimet e nje sondazhi*

Ata qe organizojne sondazhet kane per detyre qe te bejne publike te dhenat e sondazhit ne baze shifrash apo perqindjes, apo mendimesh te shprehura. Secili prej antareve te forumit eshte i lire qe ti lexoje keto te dhena dhe te nxjerre perfundimet e tij llogjike mbi to. Sic e thashe edhe me lart, shifrat jane shume kokeforta dhe lexohen me kollaj nga njerezit se sa mendimet e njerezve. Gjithashtu, rezultati perfundimtar i nje sondazhi duhet tu ndergjegjesoje ju ne ate shkalle se si kendveshtrimi juaj ballafaqohet me kendveshtrimin perfundimtar te sondazhit. A ndajne shumica e te anketuarve te njejtin mendim me ju? 

Ne mbyllje dua te them se sondazhet jane te mirepritura nga te gjithe njerezit e lire, ashtu sic nuk preferohen nga ata qe u pelqen te pergjithesojne, flasin ne numrin shumes dhe nuk respektojne mendimin ndryshe.


Ilirjan Papa
14 Dhjetor 2004

----------


## Dito

Nese i referohesh sondazheve ne shqiperi te garantoj qe kete e bejne dhjetera OJQ ketu ne shqiperi, mbase sjane fort reale pasi ndervaren fort nga politika dhe per kete me vjen vertet keq.
Nese i referohesh sondazheve mbi kete Web atehere ja nje shtyse e mire kjo teme per ti dhene mundesi gjithkujt te kete me shume informacion.

Dito.

----------


## davidd

Si krijohet nje sondazh? Cfare rruge ndjek. Dua te hape nje po spo i vij dot anes :xx: , (sa turp).   E kame pare ate qe thote "po nje sondazh" por nuk me del mire kur bej shqyrto. A ka ndonje te dhene qe te tregon se si, hap mbas hapi?

----------

